# What Tyres Have You Got



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi All,

Just had my van serviced + cambelt and other bits, and mentioned to fitter that I am going on long holiday in Europe  
With the van still on the hoist he pointed out all the things that had been done 8)  and I'm very happy with their service.

But shock and horror 8O the two front tyres although would pass an MOT he advised that they would not last long on my holidays.  

Before I buy I'm wondering if any body else has had new tyre fitted, what make they had and how do they rate them.

Keith


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tyres*

We had new tyres fitted in July at ATS, Michelin Agilis Camping, excellent tyres. Although we had them fitted at the Newton Abbot branch after a 300 mile trip we had them checked and adjusted at a branch in Oldham for free. Very pleased with the tyres, they are a lot quieter on the road and the road holding is far superior. We changed, not because they needed it, but because they were 6 years old.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Conti -2's last June. No issues, except for wet grass.

Just wish i'd gone for Winter versions.

Trev


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi 
There is a tyre specifically developed for campers as Radonneur states. Agilis Camping
These are fitted to most new MHs.

Phill


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Tyres*



randonneur said:


> We had new tyres fitted in July at ATS, Michelin Agilis Camping, excellent tyres..... Very pleased with the tyres, they are a lot quieter on the road and the road holding is far superior. We changed, not because they needed it, but because they were 6 years old.


Ditto - I could have written this entry from my own expereince, including the reason for tyre change!


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I wish you lot would stop saying how good Michelin Agilis Camping tyres are - Michelin no longer make the 205 70R 15 size for the Ducato 15 - the model that was superceded in 2006.   

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

Our Michelin Camping XC were over 5 years old and the sidewalls were cracking, after trawling here on the forum I ended up buying Conti Vanco Camper tyres. As they were only fitted today it's too early to say how good they are, but so far they do seem quieter on the road. 

I was concerned about grip on grass and mud so also enquired about the Conti VancoWinter 2 (which were quite a bit cheaper) as they had a 'blockier' tread (probably noisier though) but our tyre fitter couldn't get any.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

I have fitted Vredestein Comtrac Winter tyres. Good in all conditions I have experienced so far including mud, grass and loose shale. They don't appear to be any noisier than the Michelins that were on before and wear is hardly an issue on a MH.

Mike


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Definitely go for a M&S tyre, snowflake marked if you will be travelling in areas that require proper snow tyres.

They are normally no louder as they are slightly softer, I went for the chunkiest tread I could find which was Toyo H09's, they are brilliant but unfortunately out of stock in some sizes. Try Camskill.

Just do a google image search to see the difference in tread between the Agilis Camping and Toyo H09. If you want to stick with Michelin, the Agilis Alpin looks a better bet.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

captmike said:


> I have fitted Vredestein Comtrac Winter tyres. Good in all conditions I have experienced so far including mud, grass and loose shale. They don't appear to be any noisier than the Michelins that were on before and wear is hardly an issue on a MH.
> 
> Mike


Same for me. From hot tarmac to rain that turned the road into a river, the grip has been consistently good. Wet grass this weekend, so I'll see how they go on that.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Agilis*



drcotts said:


> Hi
> There is a tyre specifically developed for campers as Radonneur states. Agilis Camping
> These are fitted to most new MHs.
> 
> Phill


I beg to differ!

Firslty, Agilis Camping are grossly overpriced, in some sizes, almost double that of some of the Equivalent Premium European and Japanese competitors.

There a lot of premium quality tyres for motorhomes, wether you want Summer, All Season or Winter for a lot less.

Agilis camping are Not fitted to most new MH's!

Don't get me wrong I am not saying Mich Agilis Camping are a bad tyre (Nothing could have been any worse than there old XC Camping!). But if you are going to buy them shop around and haggle for a good deal. Look to be getting 20-25% off for four Michelin tyres or buy something else or elsewhere.

TM

We run our vehicles on (Manufactured in Brackets)

Yokohama I/T Winters (Japan)
Bridgestone Blizzak Winters (Japan)
Firestone Winterhawk (France or Italy depending on Size)
Michelin Agils 51 M+S (France)
Goodyear G26 (USA/Varies)


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

My A Class runs on Avon Avanco tyres-excellent and surprisingly cheap.
They are commercial tyres-Camping tyres are not worth the money IMHO.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*AVON*



Waleem said:


> My A Class runs on Avon Avanco tyres-excellent and surprisingly cheap.
> They are commercial tyres-Camping tyres are not worth the money IMHO.


Bet they smell nice when you burn em?

Kidding aside, exactly my point. Avon are good tyres with a Factory here in the UK!

Avon Tyres


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Many thanks to all who replied, loads of different opinions which got me searching the webb.

After many phone calls and head scratching it became obvious that I wont be getting M + S tyres until October 8O , there just isnt any in the country so........I'm going for the German make *Continental Vanco 2*. I was advised by the tyre company to fit what is the best for my van, they are not the most exspensive or the cheapest, but legal for that country, and they are good in wet weather, muddy roads and they run quite as well,

Once again thanks for all your input. 

Keith


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vans*

Thanks for the Update Keith,

Don't believe that there are no M+S tyres in the UK or available to the UK.

TM


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Tyres*

Have been watching this subject with some interest , i just wished we had someone with a friendly tyre shop.

After trawling the internet and spending hours on the ophone i have ended up getting four 215/70/15R "Q" Continental vanco " camping " tyres for " £405.00.....at Quick fit who price matched.

Fitted. Did get quoted, Hankooks at £380.00 but was out my area.

Just getting ready now to get my cam belt sorted so should be ££££££ lighter by the end of next week.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tyres*



dinger said:


> Have been watching this subject with some interest , i just wished we had someone with a friendly tyre shop.
> 
> After trawling the internet and spending hours on the ophone i have ended up getting four 215/70/15R "Q" Continental vanco " camping " tyres for " £405.00.....at Quick fit who price matched.
> 
> ...


Thats a Good Price, a saving of at least 10% on The Continental Campers.

Michelins would have cost you about another £200.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Tyres*

Well i must of spent 2/3 hours of internet searching ....phoning....Costco
Etc......

My local tyre man near to my work highly recommended Hankook at £90.00 a corner ( to use his spill) with Costco wading in with £134.00/ fitted .

Honestly i just want to give my money to someone now as i,m worn out,
trying to negotiate a deal.

For me personally i want a tyre that is good in the rain , breaking distance is life saving..... being stuck in mud is inconvenience


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Tried all sorts of tyres in my youth but concluded that by and large you get what you pay for. Found that Michelins tended to last twice as long as Goodyears or Dunlops then. The tyres from new on our previous MH were Michelins and in 11 years I only needed to replace 1 due to sidewall cracking. OK OK many would say that I should have replaced them much sooner but they were in top knotch condition, bags of tread and apart from one which always caught the sun when parked up at home no cracking anywhere.

New MH has Michelin Agilis from new so I continue to be a happy bunny.

But I am NOT a tyre expert. 

C.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

*Dinger* Just to let you know, Fiat 2.8 JTD... full service, cam belt kit, reverse light switch, oil pressure switch and hand brakes adjusted ===£534.

Two front tyres will cost £206 fitted 8O the wallett is now so deflated I'm having to give it mouth to mouth resuscitation.

But it has to be done..oh dear

Keith


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

My van has Michelin's fitted all round. They are almost like new with regard to the tread, but all are now badly perished. They are 10 years old (gulp   ). The next journey my MH will do will be to a tyre place, but didn't see much point changing them until we start using it again around Easter.

However, I did get some prices last December which varied as follows:

Michelins £104
Dunlop £100
Continental £90
Matador £70

These are 'all in' prices, and for 205/70R 15C.

Mark


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



Senator said:


> My van has Michelin's fitted all round. They are almost like new with regard to the tread, but all are now badly perished. They are 10 years old (gulp   ). The next journey my MH will do will be to a tyre place, but didn't see much point changing them until we start using it again around Easter.
> 
> However, I did get some prices last December which varied as follows:
> 
> ...


Matador MPS320 M+S Rated £55-60 a tyre + £10 fitting

TM


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Well now that I know I'm glad I did *not* fit M + S tyres to the van.

Last November we had a test drive in a 2008 Fiat Panda and to be honest I was quite impressed with the performance, very nippy, quiet ,and we were advised very economical.
So we got our new Panda just before Christmas, but now we have a few hundred miles on the clock one thing that stands out is how noisy it is on some roads. A quick check on the make of tyre did not really surprise me....ContiEcoContact3 M+S. So maybe not being able to find M+S for the van is a quiet blessing.

Keith


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Well now that I know I'm glad I did *not* fit M + S tyres to the van.
> Keith


I don't know anything about the Conti's, but I don't find my Vredestein M&S tyres particularly noisy. When I get to renewing my car tyres, I'll be looking for something similar.

Mike


----------



## 121276 (Mar 11, 2009)

What these people should be asking you is, what kind of motorhome do you have & what is the size of the wheels & tyres that are at present, the campo tyres sound very good BUT the sizes they are made in is very limited, so there is no guarantee they are made in the size you require.
You also need to work out the load index (weight on each tyre), if you go to Michelin or Continentals web site all of this is explained to you, it may also be in this forum somewhere.
I made the mistake of asking Swift & Fiat if a bigger wheel/tyre set up would go on my motorhome, they said yes, totally wrong, I used black circles for the tyres & when the mistake was discovered they were very helpful, also changed my tyres for the correct ones, check it all out at lest twice, also think where you will use the motorhome, will you drive on grass etc, it all comes into play, I brought Continental vanco 2, better road holding, braking, noise & fuel consumption, 1 last thing ask the tyre manufacture what the pressures should be for the tyre you fit, they will ask lots of questions but you get the right answer in the end, IT IS very important. I hope this is of some help to you. Regards Jim P.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



blackbirdbiker said:


> Well now that I know I'm glad I did *not* fit M + S tyres to the van.
> 
> Last November we had a test drive in a 2008 Fiat Panda and to be honest I was quite impressed with the performance, very nippy, quiet ,and we were advised very economical.
> So we got our new Panda just before Christmas, but now we have a few hundred miles on the clock one thing that stands out is how noisy it is on some roads. A quick check on the make of tyre did not really surprise me....ContiEcoContact3 M+S. So maybe not being able to find M+S for the van is a quiet blessing.
> ...


No not really, tyre noise depends on a lot of factors. Firstly, saying that the reason your tyres are noisy because they are branded M+S is not scientific is it?.

Your tyres may be noisier because of the brand, model or vehicle itself (poor build quality or noise suppression).

Have you driven the car without M+S tyres? or indeed with other tyres on ?

If you notice on www.tyretest.com you can leave feedback for the tyres you have bought/used and it asks you to add what vehicle these are fitted to for partly the same reasons I mentioned.

TM


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Teemyob,
What I'm saying is that the second hand Panda I test drove (quieter than mine) did not have the same tyres fitted :wink: 
My Panda is a 2010 ECO 5 model, and it must have M + S tyres to qualify for that!! news to me. And from this April it won't need to pay the £35 road tax 8O 

Well thats what the salesman said.......personally I would prefer a quieter drive, mind you it could also be the build quality like you said 8O 

Keith


----------

